# My Website, Care4Fish



## unspokenone (Feb 29, 2004)

Hello,

I might as well post my website here since others are and I have already opened my big mouth on some else's website. :lol: 

www.care4fish.com

Reviews gladly accepted, and I always like tips and hints. The website is constantly updated. More recently, I have started a Care4Fish Mailing List. The first issue was sent out today, but if you were to join it on the mainpage, you would get the next issue which is in April. :wink:


----------

